# مصطلحات المخرطةعربي-انجليزي



## سالم اسماعيل (19 نوفمبر 2007)

لقد سبق لي أن وضعت هذا الرابط عن مصطلحات الخراطة في منتدي الهندسة الميكانيكية
وأحب ان أضعة هنا لكي تعم الفائدة
http://www.majma.org.jo/concepts.htm:79: :79: :79:


----------



## فراس صبحا (19 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراا على المعلومة


----------



## سما82 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## رااااكان (29 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر ..


----------



## مبتدئه (21 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا 

لكني للاسف لم اجد المصطلحات الهندسية الكيميائية


----------



## غادة الكامليا (21 مارس 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## HMSS (25 مارس 2008)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## salih9 (16 مايو 2008)

*شكراً أخي في الله وجزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## elkhaled (27 مايو 2008)

مشكور أخي وبارك الله بك و سدد خطاك


----------



## الالهام (27 مايو 2008)

_شكرا ياأخى وبارك الله خطواتك وهل من مزيد---------م/محمود الخولى_


----------



## فاتح روما (29 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الشماالي (14 يونيو 2008)

جزيت خيراً أخي


----------



## مهندس8080 (18 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي
وجعله الله قي ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عمراياد (9 نوفمبر 2011)

الرابط غير شغال


----------



## ايمن الحملى (7 يناير 2012)

*مجهود رائع*​


----------



## sust mch (10 مايو 2013)

الصفحة لا تعمل


----------



## ابوسليمان المهاجر (24 يونيو 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## rony800 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور


----------



## waool111 (20 مايو 2014)

موضوع رائع تشكرو عليه


----------

